# Swarm Trap?



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

My Dadant catalog arrived today ( YAY! :dance: ) and I saw that they sell a swarm trap. This interested me because we have about 30 hives only a mile away from us. Has anyone had luck with this? Some free bees would be really nice!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

probably be a good thing for any of my neighbors in the spring but i dont know
if your chances of picking up a swarm from those 30 hives a mile away are
going to be good but you never know?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

If you were to ask, the beek would most likely let you put a couple out in his neighborhood. I would if you lived near here.

An old hive with old wax in a few of the frames work great and you don't have to transfer them after they move in. A few drops of lemongrass oil also helps as a lure.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I and many other beeks in central kentucky have been very disappointed by Dadant. My advice is that you throw away the Dadant catalog and order from Better bee, or Mann lake.  

Oh wait....that wasn't the question was it


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Iddee said:


> If you were to ask, the beek would most likely let you put a couple out in his neighborhood. I would if you lived near here.
> 
> An old hive with old wax in a few of the frames work great and you don't have to transfer them after they move in. A few drops of lemongrass oil also helps as a lure.


Well, I don't know who it is. We just moved here and the hives are in a wood surrounded by a field. No house in sight. If I ever see him or her out I'll definitly ask.

Sugarbush: Thanks for your recomendadtion. That's exactly the kind of info I need. I wonder why you were so dissapointed. 
I'm also needed a recomendation of where to buy the bees since it sounds like the trap might not work


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

GoddessKristie said:


> Sugarbush: Thanks for your recomendadtion. That's exactly the kind of info I need. I wonder why you were so dissapointed.


I can't speak for Sugarbush, but Dadant opened a branch in central Ky, then closed it abruptly. The manager of the branch, Rob Mountain (and his family), worked very hard to make it successful. They were well liked by beeks and generated a lot of good will. The way Dadant handled the closing and treated Rob caused some very bad feelings among beekeepers.



> I'm also needed a recomendation of where to buy the bees since it sounds like the trap might not work.


I suggest getting bees that are raised in Indiana and are accustomed to our climate. Where in Indiana are you? In central Indiana, I recommend Graham's. The bees they sell are inspected by the State Apiary Inpsector, Kathleen Prough. Call Roger and Juanita at: 812-597-2000. In northern Indiana, get them from Danny Slabaugh (574-315-5586). His bees are also inspected by Kathleen. I can make some other suggestions if both of these are already sold out.

Additionally, both of the above also sell beekeeping supplies. I like "buying local" so I can save on shipping costs, plus I'm supporting my fellow beeks.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Indy hit the nail on the head. I almost exclusively bought equipment through them and now refuse to. They closed the store without any notice to us or Rob Mountian or Stella and failed to fulfill their promises to the Mountians after the closing.... Now they opend it back up with new management and most of the keepers in this area are staying away and buying elsewhere. Robin is a second generation keeper who was an asset to the beekeeping community. He was very active in the local and state associations as well as HAS and is now resigning all those positions. Other than his personal bees he is leaving the bee industry. Those of us who know him personally know that this is a hugh loss to the community. And all over a shady business deal. :grump: 

I for one will never spend a penny on an item from dadant again.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Now back to the topic at hand. 

Swarm traps are great for keeping your own bees and for catching extras once you get established. They are nor that reliable for getting started. They will catch swarms, but maybe not early enough in the season or maybe not this season at all.

To get started buying a nuc is the best way to go and a package is second best. It should be pretty easy to find out who owns the bees at that out yard. Just visit the town clerk or a neighboring farm and find out who owns the land....call them and they will know who owns the bees. Find out if they will sell you a split.

If you want to get into swarm trapping you can save your money on the trap. You can build a box out of wood or use a cardboard box that has been waterproofed with varnish. Drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the side somewhere low and hang in a tree about 8 ft off the ground. If you can find some old comb to place in it that helps as well as putting lemon grass oil inside.
That and a little luck is all there is to it


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

The thirty hives sounds like a pollinators outyard. Don't be surprised if one day they are there and on the way home from work that evening they are gone. One way to contact them is to just leave a note for them on the gate with your contact information. I'd be just as likely to call you and invite you over during the next scheduled inspection. If you are as nice as you seem I'm also likely to throw in a frame of eggs/larva and shake in frame of three of bees and BOOM....You're in the bee business LOL.
All good advice concerning swarm traps......It's like fishing, if you are in the right spot you can't keep the trap emptied fast enough, if you're in the wrong spot you couldn't buy a swarm.

That's too bad about Rob.....I enjoyed his posts on another forum.


----------

